# Who drops bait in a Zodiac like boat?



## Zack (Jun 22, 2006)

Trying to figure out if I should get a used jetski or inflatable boat to drop baits out..

I was leaning towards an inflatable as we could also use it on river expeditions and for trolling calm days in the ocean..

However, forgoing their other secondary uses which, if you could, would you use to drop baits and baits only.. 


Lastly, has anyone ever used a range finder on the water to help with distances, if so, how did it work out?


----------



## 6396rogert (Mar 14, 2009)

I have flipped inflatable's many times getting through the breaker's in the surf...Trust me, that's know fun at night. Once your out passed the breakers, their ok.

I never owned a jet ski but there seemed to be one close by when we needed it. Worked well for running baits out in all conditions and really never had any problems....


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

IF YOU EVER FISH PADRE ISLAND NATIONAL SEA SHORE, THEY WILL NOT
LET YOU LAUNCH A JET SKY IN THE SURF.








I'VE OWNED TWO IN THE PAST YEAR'S, AN HAVEN'T FLIPPED MINE YET.
AN HAVE JUMPED SOME PRETTY GOOD WAVE'S. JUST DON'T UNDER 
POWER IT. GOT A 15HP ON MY 10'2''. CALLS FOR A 10HP. BUT A 15HP
2 STROKE WEIGHT'S THE SAME, AS A 9.9 .
GOOD LUCK ! AN HAVE FUN.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Jetski's vs Inflatable's*

Zack;
I have not used a inflatable... I have used a jetski for several years to drop baits...
What I like about jetski's is they will allow you to deploy baits ANY time that you can
keep baits in the h20. 
That being said you still cannot be foolhearty.
You can also use th jetski to troll nearshore on any day that you care to fish, you just
have to install a couple of rod holders
A rigid hull inflatable with a v hull [like the coast guard uses] are as close to bullet
proof as a boat can come, They can handle most surf conditions...Unfortunately they
draw too much water to be easily surf launched...
As for fishing at PINS...I haven't been able to do that yet...STEVEBAIT is right about
jetski's....I'm haven't heard that you can or cannot launch inflatables...But I do know
that you can use a yak there....
Good Luck!!!
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

Mustad7731 said:


> Zack;
> I have not used a inflatable... I have used a jetski for several years to drop baits...
> What I like about jetski's is they will allow you to deploy baits ANY time that you can
> keep baits in the h20.
> ...


I TROLL AN FISH OUT OF MINE .
THE REASON I INJOY MY BOAT , IT EASYER TO GO OUT AN PICK UP
YOUR BAIT THE NEXT DAY OR PUT A NEW BAIT ON. AN KEEP YOUR 
SPACING. WE PUT A LONGLINE CLIP ON ABOUT 15' OF WEED EATER
LINE . ATTACHED TO A FLOAT, WITH REFLICKER TAPE . TO SEE THE BAIT
AT NIGHT AN TO FIND IN THE DAY. SAVE'S ALOT OF LEADER'S ALSO
WHEN YOU GET CUT OFF. THE FLOAT IS ATTACHED WHERE YOUR LINE MEET'S THE LEADER.( HAVEN'T LOST A LEADER YET ) SEEN GUY'S
TRY IT ON JETSKY'S IT TAKE'S TWO PERSON'S, TO PICK UP OR REBAIT.
ALSO ( PINS WILL NOT LET YOU LAUNCH A RIGID HULL INFLATABLE ) ?
NO MOTORIZED RIGID BOTTOM BOAT'S. 








GOOD LUCK AN HAVE FUN, BE SAFE !


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

Kcon used to have a jetski set up for deploying baits. It worked pretty well. He did quit running out my brick weights when one almost hit him on the head after jumping a wave. I recall one time at Gorda from the time we pulled in within an hour we had 7 shark baits rigged and run out.
These are from PINS June 2001.


----------

